# Swiss 2017 (e)bike sales



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

338'229 bikes were sold last year in Switzerland, 87'987 (26%) are e-bikes, +16% relative to 2016.

In the 130'046 MTB sold, 28'704 (22%) are electric, +38%.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like sales are reaching some sort of critical mass and beginning to skyrocket. Plotted on a graph it would look like a jet taking off and beginning an afterburner climb, right now the nose is just pulling up. 

It is hard to ignore a 16% sales increase overall and an almost 40% increase in the MTB segment. And ebikes are already at 25% of the total market for all bicycles and nearly there in the MTB market.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

WoodlandHills said:


> Looks like sales are reaching some sort of critical mass and beginning to skyrocket. Plotted on a graph it would look like a jet taking off and beginning an afterburner climb, right now the nose is just pulling up.


Mountain bikes have existed for 30+ years so sales are at a point where you just have new people buying them and then replacement/turnover within the existing rider base.

E-bikes are new so the market is not saturated. People are buying their first e-bike in large numbers. No matter how popular they get sales will plateau and stabilize. At that point the comparison between sales numbers will be more meaningful.

If you recall we went through this recently with fatbikes. People got super excited like it would be fatties 24/7/365, everyone would be riding a fatty at the current rate of growth and every manufacturer jumped in to the market to get some of the action. Then as fast as it started the market evaporated and went back to a much more modest volume as everyone who wanted a fatty had one and upgrade-itis wasn't as fervent in this niche for a variety of reasons.

Nothing wrong with applauding strong initial sales if you are an e-bike proponent, but just keep the big picture in mind.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

That’s a nice increase from 16 regardless. From what I’ve read sales have increased in every country across Europe. The USA appears to be on the same trajectory as Europe took years ago. The popularity of eMTB is definitely on its way up.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

vikb said:


> If you recall we went through this recently with fatbikes. People got super excited like it would be fatties 24/7/365, everyone would be riding a fatty at the current rate of growth and every manufacturer jumped in to the market to get some of the action. Then as fast as it started the market evaporated and went back to a much more modest volume as everyone who wanted a fatty had one and upgrade-itis wasn't as fervent in this niche for a variety of reasons.


E-MTBs have a much different appeal than fatbikes.

Fatbikes are fun, go-anywhere, all-weather toys. E-MTBs change the game in a much different way. For example, after three heavy hammerfest days in the saddle, my fourth day is an "easy spin" on the E-MTB, which happens to also be a self-shuttling downhill session.

There's also a big difference in that fatbikes were never banned from trails in the US, and there wasn't this huge discrepancy in e-bike acceptance between the US and the EU.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Do these numbers do not factor in motors added after the purchase?

Bang for the buck an E-bike sale is far more profitable for bike shops. 

Fatbikes sales will make a comeback once ebikes get broader acceptance.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't live or ride in Switzerland. So...


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Linktung said:


> Do these numbers do not factor in motors added after the purchase?


They don't but I would think the number is really low around here, 2-3% at max.



dbhammercycle said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't live or ride in Switzerland. So...


The majority of MTBikers don't ride where you ride...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

eFat said:


> The majority of MTBikers don't ride where you ride...


Of course they don't, the trails would be insanely crowded if that were the case. I also doubt the majority resides solely in Switzerland.

So I gotta ask, what is the purpose of this post? What is the relevance to the majority of mtbers? Are you suggesting that e-bikes shall take over the world starting in Switzerland? Is it simply a declaration that the Swiss don't perceive a disagreement in expected or perceived use, are not taking sides, and therefore are riding ebikes? I acknowledge this is an mtb centric site, I am not stating that mtb riding can only take place in MN, USA. I also don't have an issue with ebikes, only in their potential misuse which also still exists for traditional mtb bikes as well. Just lost on the purpose...

Vikb still has the best post in this thread.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Why aren't add on motors more popular in Switzerland? They are more then half of the assist bikes in my unscientific observation.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

dbhammercycle said:


> So I gotta ask, what is the purpose of this post?


A subject on e-bikes sales on an e-bikes forum, difficult to be more relevant.



Linktung said:


> Why aren't add on motors more popular in Switzerland?


Not sure... Maybe my estimate are a bit low but I have the impression that since the Bosch Performance and Yamaha PW went mainstream a few years ago many that started with motor kits have migrate. And the newcomers certainly prefer the simplicity of an "integrated" bike.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

eFat said:


> A subject on e-bikes sales on an e-bikes forum, difficult to be more relevant.


Fair enough.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Linktung said:


> Why aren't add on motors more popular in Switzerland? They are more then half of the assist bikes in my unscientific observation.


From what I've read, a lot of it is regulatory hassle. To be legal, you have to get it registered and such, whereas a OEM ebike is ready to go. Many kits are over the 250w limit as well, which isn't as much of an issue in Switzerland as it is in the other EU countries. When I rode there a couple of years ago, there were a fair number of ebikes with kit hub motors, but not too many emtbs with added on hub motors and no mid drives.

More than 50% of the ebikes I see here are kit bikes as well, I've only seen commuter ebikes, no emtbs.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Index shifting, smartphone, suspension and social media. E-bikes are next. Anti ebike and venders of Chinese retrofit will lose out.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

I have to agree with the turd lol.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I expect sales will continue to do well in the U.S.
Naturally, just like most things, sales growth will start to flatten, but not soon, I'd guess. 
I have neighbors who don't mountain or road bike who bought two of them for tooling around town on our paved bike paths and they love them. There are a lot of fit people who will eventually age to the point where they would like to get outside and an ebike will tend to fill that sort of market, at least. Based on my very non-scientific observations in Utah, the use of ebikes has gained a lot of traction. 
I've ridden in Europe and can see why they've taken off there as well.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> I expect sales will continue to do well in the U.S.
> Naturally, just like most things, sales growth will start to flatten, but not soon, I'd guess.
> I have neighbors who don't mountain or road bike who bought two of them for tooling around town on our paved bike paths and they love them. There are a lot of fit people who will eventually age to the point where they would like to get outside and an ebike will tend to fill that sort of market, at least. Based on my very non-scientific observations in Utah, the use of ebikes has gained a lot of traction.
> I've ridden in Europe and can see why they've taken off there as well.


I recently noticed on a regular basis two new bike commuters in my building in a suburban office campus, and I chatted with them. Both are riding pedal assist ebikes. One goes 11 miles each way and never commuted before. The other goes 28 miles each way, and occasionally commuted.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

vikb said:


> Mountain bikes have existed for 30+ years so sales are at a point where you just have new people buying them and then replacement/turnover within the existing rider base.
> 
> E-bikes are new so the market is not saturated. People are buying their first e-bike in large numbers. *No matter how popular they get sales will plateau and stabilize.* At that point the comparison between sales numbers will be more meaningful.
> 
> ...


^ Truth.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> I have neighbors who don't mountain or road bike who bought two of them for tooling around town on our paved bike paths and they love them.


This is why it's different to fat bikes ... it's a whole new market segment.



> There are a lot of fit people who will eventually age to the point where they would like to get outside and an ebike will tend to fill that sort of market, at least.


Not only get out but keep up with friends or family.

I took out my masochist bike today (heavy steel hardtail with coil fork .. 'hex wrench dropper' and a DJ geo but with 36/11-28 so not quite SS but weighs more than my hardtail XC AND FS trail bike together I'd guess ...)
I struggled keeping up with my 8yr old on climbs ... who to be fair races and was riding his XC bike today but just adding an extra 20lbs over my trail bike and bad climbing geo and I can't see me keeping up for another 10yrs when he's 18 and I'm 60 without some sort of assist.

I might not use a ebike full time at that point but I don't want to not be able to ride with younger friends or family without being an anchor.

Then there are the people who replace uplifts for DH ...

All these are new markets ..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread is totally relevant for the U.S.. Liberals in the U.S. always follow the Europeans. If the Europeans like ebikes then their counterparts in the U.S. will become jealous and demand ebikes here as well. Local government here in Utah is pushing ebikes. Solar is popping up everywhere. Salt Lake City just said that any citizen could charge their electric car at any government charging station [for free]. This is indoctrination at it's finest. Once people get used to riding their ebikes on pavement there is no way they will be able to convince them that they can not also ride them in the dirt. I actually saw a young lady a while back riding in the dirt with her e*commuter, internal gear hub and all. The future is going to be great!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's funny how bike usage and infrastructure has never reached anything close to what it is in Europe. I guess the liberals have never demanded it before?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Harryman said:


> It's funny how bike usage and infrastructure has never reached anything close to what it is in Europe. I guess the liberals have never demanded it before?


Infrastructure? How much infrastructure would be required in American cities that spread over 100's of square miles? Beyond that glaring disparity between America and European cities, most people wouldn't commute even if it was convenient, too hot, too cold, too wet etc. The masses using e-bikes on a mass scale is an impossible dream.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I would try to ride my bike to work but I decided it is not worth dying over. LOL. No shoulders.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Giant Warp said:


> I would try to ride my bike to work but I decided it is not worth dying over. LOL. No shoulders.


Yes, that too. It'll take a global catastrophe to put the majority of people on bicycles, motorized or not.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, in resort towns populated entirely by millionaires, E-bikes are super popular (in the summer) for commuting to the farmer's market. 

So, if we can just make everyone rich and make it summer all the time, 'mericans will be e-biking year round in droves!

-Walt


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

eFat said:


> 338'229 bikes were sold last year in Switzerland, 87'987 (26%) are e-bikes, +16% relative to 2016.
> 
> In the 130'046 MTB sold, 28'704 (22%) are electric, +38%.


Doesn't really mean that much. That's just new bikes sold. Still probably makes them less than one percent of bikes on the trail.

Just look at the number of people browsing this thread, there are more people browsing the tandum bike forum and I haven't seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My wife and I used to ride a tandem because that was the only way we could ride together and get a workout. Once tandem riders try an ebike they will throw away the tandem. BRILLIANT IDEA MAN! I'll have to skip on over there and let them know.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Giant Warp said:


> My wife and I used to ride a tandem because that was the only way we could ride together and get a workout. Once tandem riders try an ebike they will throw away the tandem. BRILLIANT IDEA MAN! I'll have to skip on over there and let them know.


The whole 2 dozen of them?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> The whole 2 dozen of them?


It would quadruple the amount on here now.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Doesn't really mean that much. That's just new bikes sold. Still probably makes them less than one percent of bikes on the trail.


Not only e-MTB but there is something like 450'000 e-bikes in Switzerland, for 8.3 millions inhabitants.

Of course there are much more bicycles but I would expect that if you have 2 bikes + 1 e-bike you use more the e-bike. The same regarding MTB even if the numbers are lower.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

life behind bars said:


> Yes, that too. It'll take a global catastrophe to put the majority of people on bicycles, motorized or not.


 You mean like global warming? Or figuring out bikes can be the same or faster in a congested area? Add in some bike lanes and infrastructure. Boston and Cambridge, MA have huge numbers, plus the bike shares are REALLY popular. My tipping point? When gas hit $4.00 a gallon. Wait until it hits $8.00.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

leeboh said:


> You mean like global warming? Or figuring out bikes can be the same or faster in a congested area? Add in some bike lanes and infrastructure. Boston and Cambridge, MA have huge numbers, plus the bike shares are REALLY popular. My tipping point? When gas hit $4.00 a gallon. Wait until it hits $8.00.


That ain't going to put the majority on bikes of any kind.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Over time trends in the bike industry rarely do a Queen Mary.

E-Bike Sales Soared in EU's Main Markets

Not saying that e bike sales will be as strong here anytime soon but I do predict that they will keep growing. The big players will do all they can to promote them and provide the bikes along with massaging the laws to accommodate their goals.

Carry on


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

They'll keep growing for sure, since they're barely at a few percent of total bike sales in the US now. And, I hope they do, but the reality is that Americans love their cars and our sprawling suburbias reflect that. I live in one of the sunniest places in the US, and it's reasonably bike friendly compared to many places, and it's hardly swarming with bike commuters. Recreational bike riders on expensive bikes? Yes. People using bikes for transportation? Hobos and DUI bikers mostly. Until gas is very expensive, and that makes people reconsider how far they live from work, the grocery store, schools and everywhere else they need to go, that average american isn't going to embrace bikes or ebikes. They're busy, lazy and don't like being exposed to the weather. 

Just adding bike lanes to roads here ends up being a complete war against cycling in general, the vitrol amazes me. I lived in Switzerland for a year, it's comparing apples and rotten oranges.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Harryman said:


> They'll keep growing for sure, since they're barely at a few percent of total bike sales in the US now. And, I hope they do, but the reality is that Americans love their cars and our sprawling suburbias reflect that. I live in one of the sunniest places in the US, and it's reasonably bike friendly compared to many places, and it's hardly swarming with bike commuters. Recreational bike riders on expensive bikes? Yes. People using bikes for transportation? Hobos and DUI bikers mostly. Until gas is very expensive, and that makes people reconsider how far they live from work, the grocery store, schools and everywhere else they need to go, that average american isn't going to embrace bikes or ebikes. They're busy, lazy and don't like being exposed to the weather.
> 
> Just adding bike lanes to roads here ends up being a complete war against cycling in general, the vitrol amazes me. I lived in Switzerland for a year, it's comparing apples and rotten oranges.


+1 to this. What works in Europe is not nessisarily going to work in the US.

Even in the US, this nation is broken up into 50 different states that are as different as many of the countries in Europe in many ways.

If something works in NYC, that has ZERO bearing on if it will work in Atlanta, Los Angeles or Denver....

I live in San Diego and recreational biking is huge. I know guys that will go do a century every weekend on their road bike. But those same guys would never consider commuting on a bike to work. I would love to commute to work on a bike, but I live 34 miles from work and to ride would take me on surface streets instead of the freeway, so that changes to 37 miles and hundreds of traffic lights. Unless I want to add 1-2 hours to my commute each way, it is not going to happen. Right now my time spent at home with my son is more valuable. That said, there is currently a new commuter bike path being installed that runs along the main freeway I use going up and down the coast that once completed in a few years will make that sort of thing more feasible for more people.


----------

